# An welchem Wochentag verbringen Sie die meiste Zeit auf PCGames.de?



## Administrator (7. Juni 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Redheadmanneck (7. Juni 2005)

ich hasse solche offensichtlichen "wie können wir unser Angebot am besten auf die User abstimmen" Umfragen. Ich behalt meine Surfgewohnheiten lieber für mich...


----------



## shirib (7. Juni 2005)

Redheadmanneck am 07.06.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse solche offensichtlichen "wie können wir unser Angebot am besten auf die User abstimmen" Umfragen. Ich behalt meine Surfgewohnheiten lieber für mich...



Dann ignoriere die  Umfrage doch einfach und nimm nicht daran teil.  

Das ist die einfachste Lösung wenn es darum geht, seine Surfgewohnheiten lieber für sich zu behalten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2005)

Muss ich das beantworten?    
Ich bin an allen Tagen hier und immer so 8-10 Stunden, manchmal sogar 12-14 Stunden *gg* Jaja, bin schon zum PCG Junkie geworden   

Als CO muss man aber auch immer ein Auge aufs Forum werfen, damit die ganzen bösen Internettrolle nicht überhand nehmen und das ganze Forum vollmüllen  *g*

Und ich bin natürlich so oft und lange hier, weil es superviel Spass macht. Die Community ist einfach super  

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Bono333 (7. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin natürlich so oft und lange hier, weil es superviel Spass macht. Die Community ist einfach super
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



Und wir alle lieben unsre verfreakten COs!!!


----------



## Soki (7. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das beantworten?
> Ich bin an allen Tagen hier und immer so 8-10 Stunden, manchmal sogar 12-14 Stunden *gg* Jaja, bin schon zum PCG Junkie geworden
> 
> Als CO muss man aber auch immer ein Auge aufs Forum werfen, damit die ganzen bösen Internettrolle nicht überhand nehmen und das ganze Forum vollmüllen  *g*
> ...


Das is doch gar nichts, ich idle hier im Forum


----------



## Killtech (7. Juni 2005)

[X]An allen Wochentagen gleichmäßig

Irgendwie hat sich das Forum mittlerweile derart in meinen Alltag integriert, dass ich schon fast automatisch jeden Tag hier vorbeischaue, und mir die Stunden um die Ohren schlage. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## bierchen (7. Juni 2005)

War schon zweimal beim Therapeuten, half aber nichts 
Ich kanns nicht ändern, ich bin ein Süchtiger geworden 

Wo ich doch sonst immer und überall Abstinentler bin


----------



## Danielovitch (7. Juni 2005)

Killtech am 07.06.2005 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]An allen Wochentagen gleichmäßig
> 
> Irgendwie hat sich das Forum mittlerweile derart in meinen Alltag integriert, dass ich schon fast automatisch jeden Tag hier vorbeischaue, und mir die Stunden um die Ohren schlage.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


Selbiges gilt für mich, bin jeden Tag einige Stunden hier in dieser Community... Und ich bin gerne hier


----------



## LordMephisto (7. Juni 2005)

Bono333 am 07.06.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir alle lieben unsre verfreakten COs!!!


Von denen du einer der größten Freaks warst   

@topic: Wenn ich könnte wäre ich wohl auch fast 24Std täglich hier *g*


----------



## Mondblut (7. Juni 2005)

LordMephisto am 07.06.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 07.06.2005 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm.. so direkt kann ich das gar nicht sagen, wie oft ich an welchen tag hier bin.. denke aber mal, dass sich kein Tag gross vom andeen unterscheidet, sprich, alle gleich. Aber sowas kann man doch ganz einfach mit ner Website-statistik rausbekommen, wozu dann die Umfrage?


----------



## one88 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich bin auch jeden Tag hier. 
Also: 
Merken -> Bei den Sternchen-Wahlen mich wählen


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Juni 2005)

Bin jeden Tag etwa gleich lang hier - zwischen 6 und 18 Stunden.
Wird sich aber ändern, wenn ich ab nächster Woche für 2 Monate jobbe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (7. Juni 2005)

one88 am 07.06.2005 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch jeden Tag hier.
> Also:
> Merken -> Bei den Sternchen-Wahlen mich wählen



Bei den Kriterien wäre "System" schon vor langer Zeit SCO geworden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## King-of-Pain (7. Juni 2005)

bin jeden tag hier (auser ich bin in Urlaub oder auf kehrgang   ) aber di-do hab ich arbeit da hab ich nur ca 4 Stunden zeit

Wenn keine Schule/Arbeit ist bin ich meistens 12stunden am tag hier  mehr läst call by call einfach nicht zu   
samstags meistens  ca 2 Stunden weniger da ich fast jeden samstag ins kino gehe


----------



## gliderpilot (7. Juni 2005)

[X]An allen Wochentagen gleichmäßig

Das einzige, was mich jeden Tag  von dieser Seite runterzwingt, sind die Internetkosten (wegen Modem  ), ansonsten wäre ich wohl 24/7 hier (zumindest, wenn ich nicht arbeiten bin  )


----------



## MegaBauer (7. Juni 2005)

Ich lese hier immer (nur) die News. Das die nur an Werktagen gibt:
[x]An allen Werktagen gleichmäßig.
Weil ich aber die Folder in Tabs komplett lade gibts auch an Wochenenden klicks von mir, da wird die Seite aber (meist) sofort wieder geschlossen).


----------



## Dumbi (7. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Als CO muss man aber auch immer ein Auge aufs Forum werfen, damit die ganzen bösen Internettrolle nicht überhand nehmen und das ganze Forum vollmüllen  *g*


Man fühlt sich gleich viel sicherer, wenn man weiß, dass die COs auf einen aufpassen...  *g*


> Und ich bin natürlich so oft und lange hier, weil es superviel Spass macht. Die Community ist einfach super


Jup, dem schließe ich mich an. 
Ich melde mich übrigens überhaupt nicht mehr ab, viel zu umständlich.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (15. Juni 2005)

Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das beantworten?
> Ich bin an allen Tagen hier und immer so 8-10 Stunden, manchmal sogar 12-14 Stunden *gg* Jaja, bin schon zum PCG Junkie geworden
> 
> Als CO muss man aber auch immer ein Auge aufs Forum werfen, damit die ganzen bösen Internettrolle nicht überhand nehmen und das ganze Forum vollmüllen  *g*
> ...



*zu müllen*
naja ich komme auch noch ab und zu her
einfach um zu sehen was es neues gibt


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2005)

Also ich bin Werktags zwischen 8:00 und 16:00 am meissten hier, denn da bin ich bei der Arbeit *g und habe häufig Leerlauf.


----------



## MICHI123 (15. Juni 2005)

Redheadmanneck am 07.06.2005 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse solche offensichtlichen "wie können wir unser Angebot am besten auf die User abstimmen" Umfragen. Ich behalt meine Surfgewohnheiten lieber für mich...



wieso "unser Angebot" ??
die ändern doch ihr angebot net. was gibts denn überhaupt für nen angebot auf der page?  is ja nicht so, dass die was gverkaufen, und dafür werben und jetzt wenn rauskommt das am WE mehr gesurft wird. am WE mehr dafür werben...


----------



## Ztyla (15. Juni 2005)

> wieso "unser Angebot" ??
> die ändern doch ihr angebot net. was gibts denn überhaupt für nen angebot auf der page?



Werbefläche.



> is ja nicht so, dass die was gverkaufen, und dafür werben und jetzt wenn rauskommt das am WE mehr gesurft wird. am WE mehr dafür werben...



Wenn sich rausstellt, dass am WE mehr gesurft wird, kostet die Werbung auf PCGames dann eben mehr...


----------



## Dimebag (15. Juni 2005)

MICHI123 am 15.06.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso "unser Angebot" ??



Wieso nicht, du kriegst doch hier einen Service geboten.

mfg


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Juni 2005)

Ztyla am 15.06.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich rausstellt, dass am WE mehr gesurft wird, kostet die Werbung auf PCGames dann eben mehr...


Da die Werbungen hier wöchtenlich geschaltet werden dürfte es ziemlich egal sein ob jetzt an diesem oder jenem Tag mehr user hier sind.


----------



## Flashlight (19. Juni 2005)

LordMephisto am 07.06.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bono333 am 07.06.2005 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*inaltenzeitenschwelk* jaja die bohne...wies ihm wohl geht  :-o


----------



## maxx2003 (21. Juni 2005)

[X] An allen Werktagen gleichmäßig
Bleibe der Community treu.  
So viel Kompetenz wie in diesem Forum, findet man in keinen anderen Forum wieder.


----------



## StarbuckAC (29. Juni 2005)

Wofür eigentlich diese Umfrage?

Gibts keine Zugriffstatistiken für die Webpage?


----------



## Gandhi32 (3. Juli 2005)

Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das beantworten?
> Ich bin an allen Tagen hier und immer so 8-10 Stunden, manchmal sogar 12-14 Stunden *gg* Jaja, bin schon zum PCG Junkie geworden
> 
> Als CO muss man aber auch immer ein Auge aufs Forum werfen, damit die ganzen bösen Internettrolle nicht überhand nehmen und das ganze Forum vollmüllen  *g*
> ...



Welche Community ??? Wenn es eine gibt, in der interessante Themen besprochen werden...würde Sie mich schon interessieren...habe bis jetzt beiPCGames keine gefunden...

warte auf Antwort (ehrlich)....


----------



## bierchen (3. Juli 2005)

Gandhi32 am 03.07.2005 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.06.2005 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na in dieser hier, in der Du Dich mit Deinem Beitrag gerade beteiligt hast. 



> Wenn es eine gibt, in der interessante Themen besprochen werden...würde Sie mich schon interessieren...habe bis jetzt beiPCGames keine gefunden...
> 
> warte auf Antwort (ehrlich)....


Was willst Du jetzt hören?
 "Ja, stimmt hast Recht. Hier gibt es keine interessanten Themen."

Es zwingt Dich keiner hier vorbeizuschauen, wenn Dich die Themen hier nicht interessieren. Andere interessieren sie aber, sonst wäre die Aktivität hier nicht so groß.

*wink*  



Spoiler



Tschüß



Gruß,
bierchen


----------



## gee80 (30. Juli 2005)

also ich finde das immer recht lustig , so mal zwischendurch....
man fühlt sich irgendwie angesprochen...*g*


----------



## Pulvertoastman (30. Juli 2005)

ups


----------

